# low left



## starshipxd (Nov 7, 2009)

Okay, new to this handgun thing. Will be taking my second lesson next week.

Just thought I'd see if I could get some suggestions and/or input from the forum. When I go to the range I shoot at targets approx 50ft away. Consistently I seem to be shooting groups low and left. I shoot a Springfield XD-9 and have done it from a rest with accurate results. Just when I hold the gun I seem to be low left.

Any suggestions ... (other than aim high right

Chuck


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from North Central Texas - I think you'll like it here.

Are you shooting right or left handed?

How far through the trigger guard are you placing your finger?

By the way you've got a nice gun.

:smt1099


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Here's some excellent advice from a good shooter :

+1 Steve M1911A1
Senior Member

"I recently read something that immediately made me say, "Yes! Of course."
The thesis was that your trigger technique is much more important than your sighting technique. Your eyes will "automatically" take care of the sighting process, but you have to train your body, hands, and trigger finger to properly press (not "squeeze") the trigger. "Sighting errors" are almost always due to faulty trigger control!
The trigger of any gun—rifle, pistol, or shotgun—should be pressed straight back. Any sideways, upwards, or downwards pressure will cause an inaccurate shot. Further, the press should be smooth, not jerky or intentionally quick.
Work on your trigger press. Your eyes will take care of themselves."

I fully agree with this point of view.

:smt1099


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

First be sure your gun is empty and there is no mag in it.
Pick it up, Be sure it is empty, double check, point it in a safe direction, put your finger on the trigger, NOW look at how your finger is in the trigger well. Is it all the way in and your first or second knuckle is on the trigger?
If it is. Your finger is in to far. You should slowly squeeze the trigger with the pad (where your finger print is) of your index finger of which ever hand you shoot with.
Do not do sudden pulls or fast shots until you have learned proper trigger control.
The trigger should be drawn strait back with the pad of the index finger. If you are using the first or second knuckle you are turning the gun off target to the left if you are shooting right handed. As you draw the finger in, your hand contracts and pushes it off target.
Try it very slowly and watch. Point it,(being sure the gun is empty and the mag is out) pull the trigger slowly move your head back and to the left as you pull the trigger back and watch the barrel end, does it move left and down just a little bit?
Remember. a degree off at the barrel can be several inches or feet at the target depending on how far away from the target you are.
Hope I explained that clearly and hope it helps.


----------



## starshipxd (Nov 7, 2009)

dondavis, I shoot right-handed and put my finger in to the first knuckle. Not so that the trigger is actually in the joint but right up to it.

freedom1911, great explanation and I'll give it a try here just shortly. 

Thanks to everyone for the help so far. I'll get the hang of this yet. I didn't say soon I said yet...


----------



## MCGA (Oct 14, 2009)

Take a look at "wheel" image toward the bottom of this page. Finger placement is the key, but also how you stroke the trigger.

http://www.1bad69.com/keltec/accuracy.htm


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 MCGA

good wheel info.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

MCGA said:


> Take a look at "wheel" image toward the bottom of this page. Finger placement is the key, but also how you stroke the trigger.
> 
> http://www.1bad69.com/keltec/accuracy.htm


:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol: he said stroke.


----------



## starshipxd (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks to all. The wheel and the explanation sheet were really (!) helpful.
Went to the range last night and concentrated on finger control more than sight and gun hold. Noticeable difference.
At one point put four out of five shots, at 50 ft, that I could cover with one finger, all about two inches above the bullseye.
The high shots are a sight picture, still getting used to looking at the front sight (not like a shotgun where you ignore the sights).

Anyway just wanted to think everyone for the help. I'm sure I'll need more, in fact I'm so sure I taking another lesson next week.


----------



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

Take a friend to the range. After shooting a few magazines, have him "load" your pistol for you, not saying whether or not he's put a round in or not, and then attempt to fire a pair ( he could also just put in one instead of two). He will be watching your muzzle as you shoot, if it dips, you are anticipating. It happens to the best of us, the best way to fix it is dry firing. When I was doing a work related CWB package, we'd do over 600 rounds a day of .45, then the last drill ,every day was shooting 10 rounds at 25 yards loaded as I said, by a guy next to us and vice versa. We'd see how bad we were flinching, then after that final drill, we'd spend 10-15 minutes dry firing, and work out all the kinks, as tired as we were. It really built the muscle memory and helped. Obviously you don't have to go to that extreme, but tweak it to fit you, and it really, really will help, dry firing after a long day of shooting will let you know everything, really quick.


----------



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

If it's not "you" and it's the gun - adjust rear sight for windage. I don't know what you'd do for elevation.


----------

